# New foals at Postons Miniature Farm



## jeniemac (Apr 26, 2010)

Lookie what the color fairy brought us so far this year.

http://www.freewebs.com/postonminiaturefarm


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Wow, I love the color on your foals!! Congratulations!


----------



## Tony (Apr 26, 2010)

What a pretty group. Congratulations.


----------



## jeniemac (Apr 26, 2010)

THANKYOU, WE ARE 100% COLOR SO FAR..10 MORE TO GO..


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh my...I can't imagine having that many foals. I hope the color trend continues!


----------



## jeniemac (Apr 26, 2010)

I'M ALL EXCITED ..IT'S LIKE CHRISTMAS EARLY..


----------



## AppyLover2 (Apr 27, 2010)

Beautiful babies for sure. I was delighted to see your post as I have one of your horses here.

This is Postons Royal Ranger, born 3/27/03. He's gotta be one of the sweetest horses in the world.



He's also the one in my avatar looking back over his shoulder.

I was really happy to be able to get a picture of his sire from your web site. If it's possible I would be very grateful if you could post a picture of his dam here, or if you could email it to me.

Well DUH...edited to add that his dam is Dell Teras Yellow Sky - just in case you have a picture you can share.


----------



## jeniemac (Apr 30, 2010)

NUMBER 6

BEAR BRANCH NAVAJO FEATHER COLT "PATCH"

http://www.mcclellanmeadowsminis.com/LADY%20SARAHA%20COLT%20NAVAJO.jpg


----------



## jeniemac (May 9, 2010)

Foal number 7.It's a boy.


----------



## ontherisefarm (May 11, 2010)

Congrats on a goodlooking group of youngsters !!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (May 11, 2010)

_Congratulations.... LOVE the babies. COLOR, COLOR, COLOR You can't beat that._


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 22, 2010)

Here's number 8






Bear Branch Navajo Feather does it again. His 4th colored foal this year.


----------



## AnnaC (Jun 23, 2010)

Many congratulations






Love his Momma too - what a pretty head!

Do you have many more to foal?

Anna


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 23, 2010)

AnnaC said:


> Many congratulations
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes mam there will be 4 more by Navaho and one more by Touch of Royalty. Due in July. 3 due in July and my favorite mare due in August.


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 23, 2010)

Thankyou everyone for the complements. We are so happy with the crop so far.Can't wait for them to unfold to see which one will be chosen to show next year.


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 24, 2010)

Congrats!! Looks like you are having a great year!! Hope the rest of your foaling season goes as well as it started!!


----------



## Allure Ranch (Jun 26, 2010)

_Congratulations.... I love seeing the babies_


----------



## jeniemac (Jun 28, 2010)

http://www.mcclellanmeadowsminis.com/EXPRESSO.jpg

Last one at Mcclellan Meadows Mini's


----------



## Zipper (Jun 30, 2010)

They are all beautiful. I sure wouldnt be able to pick one.


----------



## jeniemac (Jul 7, 2010)

jeniemac said:


> Here's number 8
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't resest clipping a few early

Here is what we have found so far. I think I have a new favorite.


----------

